# lemon balm



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,
I've been taking lemon balm for a week now and it has worked better than any other herbal supplement I've tried. It relaxes me without making me drowsy and it makes me feel really good. With that and colostrum I feel like I'm completely cured for the first time in my life. If you want to know about colostrum look at the medications board or try the sjw forum under brands.


----------



## HiMyNameIs (Oct 27, 2004)

What's Lemon Balm? Some kinda chapstick?


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Lemon balm Is an herbal plant of somekind. They call it lemon balm cause it has a lemon-like fragrance. It comes in capsules and oils. I take the capsules three times a day with my meals. I also take passion flower which is an herbal plant as well. These two things have worked great for me.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

That's weird that you mentioned lemon balm since I have been researching that recently...I met this lady who is a Pyschic and she gave me some herb plants...one was lemon balm.
As she was getting ready to dig it out of the ground, she whispered to me (why she whispered I don't know since she lives in the country and there was no one in the near vicinity :lol :lol ) she said..."you can dry it out and smoke it...it makes you sort of giggly...and it's legal"

It is an herb plant from the mint family...and you can take the dry leaves and make tea with it...it grows about 3 feet tall and spreads over an area.
Well, I think I need to buy my husband "rolling papers" for fathers day... :lol 
I hear it is supposed to have a calmative effect.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I grow lemon balm in my herb garden...never knew it was used for anything other than flavoring tea. By the way, What is colostrum?


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey F-bomb, check out the just curious if anyone has given colostrum a try on this same forum. I talk about what it is and stuff like that. Thanks


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info on colostum...I don't think I'll take it, because it's an animal product, but it's interesting to know. 

On a side note...can you really smoke lemon balm? It seems like it would be pretty harsh...


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I've been researching Lemon Balm and it seems like it is good for about anthing you can think of...teas to drink, in a sachet in your bath, in a potpouri...in pill form for calmative...oils etc. But I never heard of smoking it except for from this lady...
since it is legal, I guess it is worth a try....
It is also supposed to be useful as an antidepressant, anti anxiety, antiviral, anti cancer, and increasing your mental abilities (memory)

and it grows anywhere, grows to 3 feet tall and spreads in your herb garden...I just have a few small plants, but they look healthy and I figure by the end of summer I will have enough for the winter. it can be dried or frozen.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Since I heard you could smoke it, I broke open a couple of capsules and tried it. It wasn't too harsh and it kicked in a lot faster. But I still felt the same as taking it orally. It's probably not good for your lungs to smoke it.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

It's not good for your lungs to smoke anything...How did you smoke the stuff in the capsules? Isn't it like a dust or something? I was thinking about drying some leaves and giving it a shot, but I doubt that I will...tea is easier and safer.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I will never admit to the fact that I smoked Lemon Balm joints...but if I were to admit to it :lol I would say that it smells a lot like the other stuff (not that I would want to say that I know what the other stuff smells like)....and the effect is that it is very calmative...and yeah you might laugh a lot afterwards...hmmm? did I say too much?
It's legal....


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

I just wanted to try it, to see what happened. I guess I'm just that kind of person, I wasn't trying to get high or anything, I was just curious. The stuff in the capsules is just dried up leaves. It's not any different from smoking them off a plant. It was just a one time thing.


----------



## danielle38 (Sep 5, 2005)

where can you get lemon balm or colostrum other than the internet??? 
How much does it cost??


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

You might be able to get dry lemon balm leaves in a health food store...or some place that sells herbs. I have fresh in my garden...you can always buy seeds and try to grow indoors...but you would probably have to purchase the seeds on the internet. I don't think my plants have gotten seeds on them yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

it doesnt cure anything robo, especially since you mentioned that you were also taking antidepressants with these things, its a placebo effect, you believe it'll cure you so it has that effect 

lemon balm is a natural relaxer for the nervous system
but it doesnt tend to do much for thsoe with SAD
colostrum is just "food" that aids in digestion

dont waste your money... go to therapy instead
i have bought like 7 diff types of herbs and taken more of them than i needed to.... did nothing....


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

sleepswithbutterflies said:


> it doesnt cure anything robo, especially since you mentioned that you were also taking antidepressants with these things, its a placebo effect, you believe it'll cure you so it has that effect
> 
> lemon balm is a natural relaxer for the nervous system
> but it doesnt tend to do much for thsoe with SAD
> ...


If he says it cured him, who are you to say it didn't?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

Thunder said:


> sleepswithbutterflies said:
> 
> 
> > it doesnt cure anything robo, especially since you mentioned that you were also taking antidepressants with these things, its a placebo effect, you believe it'll cure you so it has that effect
> ...


if it worked specifically for him, thats great, but hes endorsing it as a cure, when he tooka ntidepressants as a side

and also because he's been posting that all these things have potential to cure SAD, when that's not really logical to say, as he was always taking an antidepressant on the side..... its flawed information, basically
i wasnt attacking him, i actually took his advice before and bought lemon balm, passion flower, and colustrum but they had no effects, also probably because i didnt take any ssris or maoris with it.... like he did


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

There is nothing that is a cure-all...but many things together plus the placebo effect can be a benefit...getting out and having to work with people is as effective as the "drugs" you take....you need to use everything to your advantage...but not expect one thing to be the answer....I like lemon balm...but I wouldn't count on it to be the answer to my life ills...It is a powerful relaxer. Smoked, used as a tea...whatever...they use it in dream pillows...We have so many things at our disposal to make out lives better and more interesting...we need to be open to new ideas...new possiblities...try them...without being too judgemental...one of my favorite verses is "God has given us everything we need for life and godliness"....if he has given us everything we need...maybe part of the fun is looking to see what are the things he has given us...herbs, mental exercises (like imagery), love. nutrition, drugs?...just find them and balance them....


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

I was taking the anti-depressant for two years before I ever tried colostrum, and before then my s.a. hadn't improved very much at all if anything. So when I got on the colostrum and saw great results, it was only natural to think that the colostrum was working without the anti-depressant. But I will never know if the colostrum works alone for me, because I can't quit taking the medicine. So for anybody that has tried it and haven't had any results, I apologize. But it should be somewhat good to hear that a person with the same disorder has actually found a way to beat it.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi I was just wondering, how do u know it was the lemon balm working when u were taking other herb(s) along with it? Also, do you know if there are any side effects such as cramping/upset stomach (i had this with Valeriat root)? And do u know how safe it is? xx


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

I took the lemon balm by itself a bunch of times, so by doing that, I was able to figure out exactly what each herb did. I haven't had any side effects from it, and as far as I know it seems pretty safe. But you should talk to a physician before trying anything.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

how many mg's did the capsules have? xx


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

How many capsules should be taken daily? because I bought some and it says 3 capsules- 3 times a day. 9 capsules? seems a lot.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

The capsules I take have 500mg, I also take the liquid which has 500mg as well. As far as how much you should take, depends on how it makes you feel, and how often you feel you need it. Everybody is different, so just take what's best for you.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, I remember trying lemon balm a few years back when I was all about the herbs. It's never done anything for me.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

Caedmon said:


> Oh yeah, I remember trying lemon balm a few years back when I was all about the herbs. It's never done anything for me.


 :fall Great lol. So it works for like 50% of those who try it..hmm I don't know if i should get it or not. :stu xx


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, if everyone on the thread said it worked for them, that wouldn't mean it would work for you. And if none of them said that it worked for them, that wouldn't mean that it could not work for you.

From a strictly evidence-based standpoint I'm not aware of *any* good evidence that lemon balm works on anxiety. (Same with most alternative remedies.) That's not to say it doesn't. It just means there's no evidence of it right now. You might take it and it could work for you. But there isn't any statistical evidence supporting it as a treatment.

Looking back, if I were to make the same decision, knowing what I now know, I wouldn't have tried it. I'd have saved my money for a psychiatrist appointment or at least some chocolate ice cream. That's just how I see it.


----------



## maldonado124 (Feb 3, 2012)

*ya you can buy it on the internet but also...*



danielle38 said:


> where can you get lemon balm or colostrum other than the internet???
> How much does it cost??


....ya u can buy it one the internet but its in legal spices you can buy in smoke shops one of them is called kush its not weed but you smoke it n get da feelings ....im sure its in othr spices


----------



## soozee (Sep 29, 2013)

*lemon balm helped me*

I drink a cup of lemon balm tea every night before going to sleep. It makes me feel groggy and sleepy initially. However I sleep more soundly with less nightmares. I wake up feeling a little groggy maybe but overall feeling better and like I can breathe easier than before. I don't feel as scared desperate or overwhelmed. I've only been doing it for about 2 weeks. It doesn't feel effective everyday but overall it has helped me quite a bit so far. I bought the tea bags by a brand called Celebration Herbals at Whole Foods. I have also eliminated caffeine, chocolate, dairy, nightshade vegetables and wheat. I'm on an elimination diet for 2 months. Nothing was very different until I started drinking the lemon balm tea. I hope the effect lasts. It's the only herb that's helped me so far but I haven't tried many. Oh eating salmon and taking a lot of epa fish oil pills by the brand Nordic Naturals has somewhat alleviated my anxiety symptoms in the past. Just thought I'd share my experience. I'm a 36 year old female of Central Asian descent. I live in and grew up in the states though.


----------



## raisingcains (Jun 24, 2016)

*Lemon Balm is scientifically proven to reduce anxiety*

Lemon Balm (Melissa officinalis L.) contains significant amounts of rosmarinic acid and the triterpenoids oleanolic acid and ursolic acid, which inhibit gamma-aminobutyric acid transaminase (GABA-T) activity and increase GABA levels in the brain. GABA (gamma_-_Aminobutyric acid*) *is the main inhibitory neurotransmitter in the mammalian central nervous system. It plays the principal role in reducing neuronal excitability throughout the nervous system. It does this by binding with receptors on the amygdala and opening an ion channel that allows chloride to enter the amygdala thus inhibiting its fear response. It is much more complex than that, but to put it simply. Lemon Balm has a calming effect by reducing fear over-reaction. One thing to keep in mind is that this study involved long term dosing (15 days). There may or may not be a noticeable effect from one does. The scientific study findings can be read here:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20171069


----------

